# Raising chickens but I dont



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey does anyone raise chickens here but does not eat chicken? Where do you guys stand on this and what are your thoughts? I know it's possible to get to close to something and to develop feelings that would sway from eating chicken or perhaps being a vegan, I once hat pet shrimp and it was always hard to eat shrimp lol sounds funny I know.
I have never had problems eating chicken so that really is not a problem for me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have never been able to raise animals for my food. Unfortunately I make pets of them with names the whole nine yards. That's one of the reasons I didn't want cattle on our old place. 

I do eat chicken although rarely. Of course they are not anything I raised.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Personally my appetite towards chicken has changed. Especially chicken legs. It resembles too much like the legs walking around my yard lol.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I haven't started raising my chickens yet. However I grew up with my Grandparents having a farm and we always had butchering days 3 times a year. Once for chicken, once for hogs, and once for beef. We knew that the chickens were biddies we had held played with and loved same for piglets and calves. Even though we named/played with them, My Granddaddy always made sure we knew their ultimate purpose. Now as a grown up, We plan on giving our hens a comfortable productive life, up to the end. Then when they stop being productive we will as humanely as possible dispatch and process them.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

I raise chickens from chicks and I eat chicken literally everyday. Mainly chicken breasts because I do a lot of meal prep. I grill alot of meat once a week to get me through the week. My chickens love to stand around my pit and watch me grill...kinda twisted haha
I usually have no problem killing and eating things that I raise though.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

My chickens stand around during killing time and steal scraps from their brethren. Congealed blood is a delicacy, didn't you know. 

I was a vegan for years and years. I raise and slaughter my own meat animals because of the closeness I have with them. So it works both ways. My child's teacher is a vegetarian and eggs were the only real animal product she ate - till I hatched chicks in the classroom and now they're off the menu lol.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I love chicken. I raise chickens. I have a couple who are more like pets. I doubt I can eat them. They'll eventually be buried just like all my late pets. The others? Well, I haven't had reason to. I guess we shall see. I've eaten beef that I watched being born. I love steak even more than chicken. I guess time will tell. I've heard that old hens are pretty tough meat. I'm not sure if it's really worth it to kill them, pluck them, dress them out for tough meat.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

pinkmartin said:


> I love chicken. I raise chickens. I have a couple who are more like pets. I doubt I can eat them. They'll eventually be buried just like all my late pets. The others? Well, I haven't had reason to. I guess we shall see. I've eaten beef that I watched being born. I love steak even more than chicken. I guess time will tell. I've heard that old hens are pretty tough meat. I'm not sure if it's really worth it to kill them, pluck them, dress them out for tough meat.


They don't work well for roasting or frying, but braised low and slow or put in the crock pot til tender then use the meat for chicken and dumplings, chicken pie, chicken stew etc.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

My chicken and noodles are almost famous around here. That'll work!


----------

